# I WILL HAVE A BABY IN LESS THAN 7 WEEKS!!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I just got back from the doctor and for reasons between me and the doc they are going to induce me at 39 weeks. I will be 39 weeks on April 21st.... I am so super excited to know when baby will be here!!! It takes so much stress and worry off my shoulders.

Anyhow so I am a little over 32 weeks. The doc said my fundal height was measuring at 31... and I haven't gained any weight since last visit although I've been eating plenty. The doctor didn't seem concerned though. I have had trouble eating as much at a time though since my heartburn has been really bad... although I'm taking pepcid for it. The baby seems to stay up under my ribs all the time though so I'm guessing my stomach is being smushed making it harder to get all the food I really need. Baby is active though and heartbeat looks good and at the scan I had at the ER last week everything with the placenta and all looked perfect. But everyone has made me extremely self concious about it. When I say I'm in the 8th month or how long I have everyone says "oh wow you are so small or you dont look at that far along" It's starting to really make me angry! My belly has gotten over 11 inches bigger around than I was pre pregnancy so I think thats a good increase!!

Anyway really excited about knowing when the baby will be coming..... but still bummed out about the comments.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well good luck. Hope all goes well


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

More babies yayy!! good luck with everything...my fiance's sister was induced yesterday(it was her birthday) his name is also Zachary!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Everyone always has something to say when your pregnant, i got the same comments "oh your so small!" and Shelby was 8.6. Just ignore them..lol

Glad everything is going good, best of luck.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! I can't wait!!!! I still have just a few more things to get... but there's enough time.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

SGH...Hey girly! Just wanted to tell you congrats, and keep your head up. People, much like dogs, have different body types and their metabolism varies. If you're a small person, then you're not going to get very big or gain much weight, unless you take the term "eating for two" literally and eat everything in sight! If the doc is not too concerned and the baby is fine, then you've got nothing to worry about! Heck, with my oldest daughter, I gained 38 lbs, my 2nd oldest I gained 27 lbs, and my baby girl (who's now 7 mos old) I gained a whopping 50 lbs!! So, don't stress it cuz you'll only make yourself and your baby sick. Just ignore what people have to say, because that's all the public is good for, just running off at the mouth! Long as you and the baby are healthy, that's all that matters!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Woot woot! Can't wait 'til baby get's here, how exciting! I've said that too ppl before because I don't really understand the whole weight/pregnancy thing - yet - thinking it's a compliment. Ppl told a friend of mine she was getting so big & that made her angry.

Even if ppl are trying to be 'catty' which I doubt is the case, take it as 'ignorant' compliments .

Really though all a person needs to say is, 'wow you look great' which I'm sure you do.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well .... I lost a couple of chunks of my mucus plug last night.... and so I'm going to get checked AGAIN to make sure that I won't go into labor early.... All I know is losing the mucus plug can mean that labor is days or weeks away... let's hope for weeks. It could be that I've just started to dilate some which would be ok at this point... just not too much... I'll let everyone know when I get home.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome now you have a real due date like I did lol. Don't forget to tell them to pump you full of drugs too lmao.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

CONGRATSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Well .... I lost a couple of chunks of my mucus plug last night.... and so I'm going to get checked AGAIN to make sure that I won't go into labor early.... All I know is losing the mucus plug can mean that labor is days or weeks away... let's hope for weeks. It could be that I've just started to dilate some which would be ok at this point... just not too much... I'll let everyone know when I get home.


Yikes - hope everything goes according to plan.
Keep us posted - if you can!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well just got back from getting checked out. They had no explanation for the mucus really... but they said it wasn't my plug like I had thought. They said though that it can be normal.. but they kept me and monitored me anyway. The doc said that I need to rest though and stay off my feet for the next few days.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Glad to hear your ok, take it easy and don't stress your almost there


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

U worry wart ... Ima fight you!
Like said above we all are different ... 
Shiiz I was 100lbs wet with my first , found out I was pregnant after I went to the doctor because I had the flu so bad, turned out in the examination I was preggers, the whopper was when they told me I needed a sonogram asap turned out I was 6 1/2 months pregnant, cycle and all.
So imagine how small I was if I wasn't even showing a belly !! loll


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thats crazy!!!!!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Other Megan this is crazy! You're gunna disappear from us after he comes! Cuz you're gunna be paying him all the attention and when you get on here you're gunna fall asleep!
I'm glad you're not as worried now, tell yo boyfran to bring in a webcam and we can say hi to you BEFORE you start spurting out a baby O____O.
bhahaha just kiddin, doubt you'd wanna see us bahahha.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Yay on the due date!I was induced on Valentines Day for my youngest.
I'm sure the people that are telling you you look so small mean it as a compliment.With my first I weighed 95 lbs when I got pregnant,and heard those comments all the time.
Are you planning on getting drugs when you get induced?I'm asking because I was induced with 2 of mine.The drugs they give you to induce bring on some pretty strong contractions.I'm not trying to scare you or anything.I just didn't know if your doc had made you aware of that,so it will help you decide what you wanna do in the way of pain meds.

Again Congrats!!!I wanna see pics after you have the baby!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY Riot's b day is April 21! lol I can't wait for baby pictures!


----------



## Suga (Feb 13, 2010)

I wish I had an exact date as to when my little one will be here, it's killing me waiting for her to get here lol. People keep telling me i'm small as well. Shoot last month I went to my husbands family's house I had a few people ask me "Are you sure you have something in there?". I thought it was pretty funny, and would just laugh, rub my belly and say "I'm more than sure somethings in there". Now being 9 months she has popped out alot more, same thing happened with my mom with me. She said she was tiny because I was all up in her ribs, till the 9th month. 

This is my first, and I have had alot of rough times with things going on (gotta love those ER visits :hammer. Just try to hang in there and remember it's going to be all worth the while when you get to hold your little one for the first time.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yeah the little dude is breeched again................... I swear this kid is going to be a handful! lol He was head down last time they did an US at about 31 weeks.. ugh... hopefully he will turn down again.When I'm induced I am sure I can text KG420 and keep her updated to keep ya'll updated! 

I don't have a "date" yet just know 39 weeks... I will be asking at next appt.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome meg... congrats!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

have that baby yet? DANG IT woman hurry it up!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> have that baby yet? DANG IT woman hurry it up!


:rofl: Be patient! I don't want him coming early!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

*stamps feet* I want baby pics! and I mean from every angle to EVERY strand of little peach fuzz.. ugh I have baby fever I keep reminding myself about the prego part lmao Robert has to hurry up and get neutered..


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> *stamps feet* I want baby pics! and I mean from every angle to EVERY strand of little peach fuzz.. ugh I have baby fever I keep reminding myself about the prego part lmao Robert has to hurry up and get neutered..


lol Don't you just have one?? I think I'll have another but I'm going to wait 3 to 5 years..... I think I might want three...... lol That was the life plan.... we'll see how it goes... :rofl:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yep but shes not wrinkly and fuzzy anymore lmao

I do have the baby fever but I could just never do the prego thing again.. I cant wait to see pics...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't blame you on not wanting to do the prego thing....


----------



## Suga (Feb 13, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I don't blame you on not wanting to do the prego thing....


I'm with you guys on that one.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The best part of being pregnant is feeling and seeing the baby kick and move, seeing the ultrasounds and picking out baby stuff, and the baby shower..... everything else is BLAHHH


----------

